# Anyone that can help decipher this tag??



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Just trying to learn more about my gto project.. Thanks

RT









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## reel_time (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow. Thanks for that.. Great info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

